# Wieso der Testsieger auch mal auf dem letzten Platz liegen kann: Ein Kommentar von Stephan Wilke



## PCGH-Redaktion (27. Juli 2014)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Wieso der Testsieger auch mal auf dem letzten Platz liegen kann: Ein Kommentar von Stephan Wilke*

					In der allwöchentlichen Redaktions-Kolumne berichtet ein Redakteur über ein IT-Thema, das ihn in der vergangenen Woche bewegt hat. Zum Abschluss dieser Woche äußert sich Stephan Wilke darüber, dass die für einen PC-Nutzer beste Hardware nicht immer der offizielle Testsieger sein muss.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Wieso der Testsieger auch mal auf dem letzten Platz liegen kann: Ein Kommentar von Stephan Wilke*


----------



## Gamer090 (27. Juli 2014)

Toller Artikel der mich zum nachdenken anregt, wenn ein Produkt in einem Test gut abschneidet obwohl es Mist ist, dann frage ich mich wofür ich solche Tests anschaue.Woher soll ich wissen was ich kaufen soll?
Woher soll ich wissen das günstigere Konkurrenzprodukte nicht auch so gut sind?


----------



## Incredible Alk (27. Juli 2014)

Indem man in solchen Tests statt nur die eine Zahl am Ende einfach mal die ganzen Teilwertungen und gebotenen Features eines Produktes betrachtet. Danach weiß man sehr schnell was man kaufen soll weil man entsprechend seinen Präferenzen auswählen kann.

Klar, eine einzelne Zahl in Form einer Gesamtwertung oder einer Platzierung kann das prinzipbedingt nicht leisten - auch wenn das offensichtlich viele glauben.


----------



## Gamer090 (27. Juli 2014)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Klar, eine einzelne Zahl in Form einer Gesamtwertung oder einer Platzierung kann das prinzipbedingt nicht leisten - auch wenn das offensichtlich viele glauben.


Nicht jeder liest immer das ganze Review sondern schaut sich einfach die Platzierungen an.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (27. Juli 2014)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Nicht jeder liest immer das ganze Review sondern schaut sich einfach die Platzierungen an.


 
Was imo das dass dümmste neben "gar nicht informieren" ist. Ich hab schon genug Freunde beraten, denen ich explizit erklären musste, dass eine Zahl an sich nichts bringt und man wissen müsse, was hinter dieser Zahl steht, um irgendwas damit anzufangen.


----------



## Diweex (27. Juli 2014)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Nicht jeder liest immer das ganze Review sondern schaut sich einfach die Platzierungen an.


Wenn man zu einem Produkt, das man später kaufen möchte, sich nur die Zahl ansieht weil man Lesefaul ist, dann ist es wohl zu spät für diese Individuen zu hoffen.
Jeder hat andere Ansprüche, die Platzierung ist für alle diesselbe. Was daraus folgt lass ich mal jeden der das liest für sich selbst schlussfolgern.


			
				Artikel schrieb:
			
		

> Und ich sage: Das ist gut so! Nicht deshalb, weil sich die Redaktionsteam aus bestechlichen, inkompetenten Gestalten zusammensetzt,[...].


Nichts für ungut, aber das ist doch recht vage formuliert


----------



## Incredible Alk (27. Juli 2014)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Nicht jeder liest immer das ganze Review sondern schaut sich einfach die Platzierungen an.


 Stimmt - und genau deswegen ist Stephan gezwungen so ne Kolumne zu verfassen.


----------



## rabe08 (27. Juli 2014)

Nichtsdestotrotz sind für mich die Test-Übersichtsseiten der PCGH-Print immer ein guter Anlaufpunkt - genau nachschauen muss man als mündiger Verbraucher schon. Wenn das Testkriterium ist "geht am meisten rein", wird der Scania gewinnen, ist es "Verbrauch" wohl eher nicht. 

Darum lese ich auch gerne die c't, bei denen gibt es keine Punkte und keinen Testsieger, nur Informationen, die helfen, selbst das richtige Produkt zu finden.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (27. Juli 2014)

Meine Rede, Kollege.  Es ist eminent, beim Lesen eines Tests auf die individuellen Stärken und Schwächen der Produkts zu schauen. Bezogen auf PCGH-Grafikkarten-Tests kam es schon vor, dass ich den "Testsieger" (das ist das Produkt mit der besten Wertung im Feld) nicht frei von Bauchschmerz empfehlen konnte, während hintere Plätze manchmal besser sind. Das liegt daran, dass die Leistung, welche sich durch hohe werkseitige Übertaktung verbessern lässt, zu größeren Teilen gewichtet wird als die Lautstärke als Teil der Eigenschaften. Ist ein Produkt also super schnell, aber auch super laut, ist es trotzdem weit vorn (es sei denn, die Lautstärke ist völlig weltfremd), doch kann es sein, dass Platz 2 mit fünf Prozent weniger Leistung, aber halber Lautstärke der eigentliche "Testsieger" ist, weil es das ausgewogenere Produkt ist. Das Thema Gewichtung kommt PCGH-intern immer wieder auf, doch gibt es nicht "die Wahrheit" – man sollte als Leser immer auf die Unterpunkte schauen, welche wir präzise und nach besten Wissen und Gewissen ermitteln/werten.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Goyoma (27. Juli 2014)

Interessanter Artikel 

Ließ sich schön lesen.


Einen schönen Sonntag Abend noch


----------



## n3rd (27. Juli 2014)

Diese Kolumne hat mich an das Anschreiben eines Lesers an die PCGH erinnert, welches in dem letzten Heft zu lesen gab.
Es ist wirklich banal, ein Test-Team - wie Euch Jungs - für etwas anzuschwärzen, was man wirklich nicht in Zahlen 
festhalten kann! Ein Wertesystem muss her, dass ist ja klar - was kommt aber da rein und wie gewichte ich die einzelnen
Aspekte? Manch einer versteht es einfach nicht, dass die Zahlen/Platzierungen nur eine Hilfestellung sein sollten. 
Nichts desto trotz sollte man sich aber immer selber seine eigene Meinung bilden und sich an eigene Erfahrungswerte 
stützen. 
Danke an das Team für die tolle Arbeit! Es ist aber leider so in unserer Gesellschaft, dass man es auch gut meinen kann,
aber nicht den Geschmack von jedem treffen wird.


----------



## Ion (27. Juli 2014)

_



			Es lohnt sich einerseits, über den Bestplatzierten-Tellerrand zu schauen ...
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

_Das lohnt sich tatsächlich, doch macht ihr das auch selbst? Im Bezug auf Grafikkarten scheint ihr eher Pro-Nvidia zu sein, denn selbst bietet ihr keinen einzigen Komplett-PC mit einer AMD Grafikkarte an. In den Benchmarks sind natürlich meistens die 780Ti / Titan ganz vorne dabei, mit nur wenigen FPS Vorsprung. Die Anzahl derer interessiert die wenigsten, denn 3 FPS scheinen einen Aufpreis von 500€ zu rechtfertigen und 6GB Vram sind natürlich für jeden sinnvoll der "etwas mehr" will, oder?

PC-Spiele:
Kaum ist ein neuer und "potenter" Titel wie Watch Dogs oder Thief auf dem Markt, werden sie direkt mit Bestwertungen überhäuft. Zugegeben, die Geschmäcker liegen hier weit auseinander, doch kaum jemand kritisiert die offensichtliche und stumpfsinnige Verblödung die täglich dank solchen Medien stattfindet. Spiele werden nicht innovativer, sie werden auf die allgemeine Unwissenheit angepasst, damit auch jeder glücklich wird. Ich kenne kein aktuelles Spiel, das 90% und mehr erhalten hat, welches den Kauf eines Lösungsbuchs oder die Suche bei Google nach Tipps und Tricks verdient hat. Solche Spiele gleichen immer mehr einem Hollywood-Film und die Publisher lassen sich fürstlich dafür entlohnen, auch dafür wenn sie die beste Art und Weise eines neuen DLC-Konzepts entwickelt haben, das den zahlenden Kunden neue Inhalte vorgaukelt, welche in den meisten Fällen schon vor dem Release fertig entwickelt waren.

Die Quintessenz ist: Setze etwas nur richtig in Szene und die Leute kaufen es, ob sie es brauchen oder nicht. 


> _Je weiter hinten ein Produkt in einer Marktübersicht liegt, desto  größer ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass mehrere Defizite vorliegen, an  denen sich ein durchschnittlicher PC-Spieler stören wird._


Was ist denn der durchschnittliche PC-Spieler wenn ich fragen darf? Ist das jemand der sich nicht belehren lassen möchte, dass AMD manchmal besser sein kann als Nvidia? Jemand der glaubt, Intel baut die besten CPUs? Jemand der neben dem PC noch eine PS oder XBox besitzt und sich jedes Spiel 3x kauft?


----------



## FrozenEYZ (27. Juli 2014)

@T sehr interessant zu lesen und kann gar nicht oft betont werden. Am Ende liegt es in der Eigenverantwortung jedes einzelnen Käufers sich nach eigenem Gewissen bestmöglich zu informieren.


----------



## FTTH (27. Juli 2014)

> Intel baut die besten CPUs?


Intel baut die besten CPUs. 

Trotzdem sind manche AMD-CPUs besser als gleich teure Intel-CPUs. Für die 120€ eines FX-8320 bekommt man bei Intel einen i3-4350 der wenn alle Threads genutzt werden DEUTLICH langsamer als der FX ist. Wenn maximal 4 Threads genutzt werden ist es bekanntlich genau umgekehrt.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (27. Juli 2014)

@Ion ganz deiner Meinung. Vom ersten bis zum letzten Satz.

@Raff hast schön gemacht .



Schläft ihr (PCGH Leute ()) eigentlich nie ?


----------



## hanfi104 (27. Juli 2014)

Ion schrieb:


> Das lohnt sich tatsächlich, doch macht ihr das auch selbst? Im Bezug auf Grafikkarten scheint ihr eher Pro-Nvidia zu sein, denn selbst bietet ihr keinen einzigen Komplett-PC mit einer AMD Grafikkarte an. In den Benchmarks sind natürlich meistens die 780Ti / Titan ganz vorne dabei, mit nur wenigen FPS Vorsprung. Die Anzahl derer interessiert die wenigsten, denn 3 FPS scheinen einen Aufpreis von 500€ zu rechtfertigen und 6GB Vram sind natürlich für jeden sinnvoll der "etwas mehr" will, oder?


 Das hat Daniel glaube ich mal erwähnt, Nvidia verkauft sich einfach wesentlich besser als AMD.
Bei Benchmarks gehts doch nur um Leistung oder? Da hat doch sonst garnichts zu suchen. Ob das Produkt seinen Preis wert ist steht doch da noch garnicht zur Diskussion
Sagen wir mal die beste Graka von Hersteller A kostet 1000€, die von Hersteller B 500€. Du schreist also sofort zu Teuer obwohl in den Benchmarks steht, die von A ist mehr als 2mal schneller als die von B
Du kannst den Preis garnicht diskutieren ohne die Leistung zu kennen. Benchmarks kommen vor dem Preis
Benchmarks sind hier reine Leistungsvergleiche, ohne Preise.




Finds schon irgendwie traurig, das man für so eigentlich selbstverständliche Dinge praktisch einen Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl braucht.
Schöner Kommentar Stefan


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (27. Juli 2014)

Ion schrieb:


> _
> _Das lohnt sich tatsächlich, doch macht ihr das auch selbst? Im Bezug auf Grafikkarten scheint ihr eher Pro-Nvidia zu sein, denn selbst bietet ihr keinen einzigen Komplett-PC mit einer AMD Grafikkarte an.


Nein tun wir nicht. Das hat aber nichts mit Pro-Nvidia zu tun. Wir haben mehrfach, teils sogar während der Never-Settle-Bundling-Aktionen PCs mit Radeon-Karten im Angebot gehabt. Die haben sich, wie E-Commerce-Manager Daniel Waadt ausführte, aus für uns nicht nachvollziehbaren Gründen aber nicht so gut verkauft wie sogar teurere Nvidia-bestückte PCs. Vielleicht ticken Komplett-PC-Käufer da etwas anders? Keine Ahnung. Aber die PCGH-PCs machen wir natürlich, um Geld zu verdienen und da wir nur begrenzte Ressourcen haben, müssen wir diese eben da einsetzen, wo es am meisten bringt.



rabe08 schrieb:


> Darum lese ich auch gerne die c't, bei denen gibt es keine Punkte und keinen Testsieger, nur Informationen, die helfen, selbst das richtige Produkt zu finden.


Ich würde auch gern auf Punkte, Noten und Indizes verzichten. Dann hätte ich ungefähr doppelt soviel Zeit für den Rest der Tests und die Texte.


----------



## Zsinj (27. Juli 2014)

Schön das das mal angesprochen wird. 
Sobald mehr als ein Merkmal berücksichtigt werden muss kann die Platzierung bzw. die Note kein Ausdruck der Gesamtheit sein. 

Wer nur nach Platzierung kauft wird sich schnell wundern. Da ist schnell die Tasche leer und man hat nicht das was man eigentlich will.



rabe08 schrieb:


> Darum lese ich auch gerne die c't, bei denen gibt es keine Punkte und keinen Testsieger, nur Informationen, die helfen, selbst das richtige Produkt zu finden.


So ist es


----------



## D0pefish (28. Juli 2014)

Ich lese immer alle Tests die ich finden kann bis ich einen Durchschnitt ermitteln kann. Ihr gehört fast immer dazu. Beim informieren über SSD's haben 5 Tests unterschiedliche Idle-Verbrauchswerte für das gleiche Produkt im +- 4W-Bereich ermittelt. Nur mal so als Beispiel. In Foren kann man dann immer wieder sehen, wie sich einige anhand einer Quelle eine Meinung bilden und verbreiten. 
Warum Komplett-PC-Käufer lieber Nvidia kaufen möchte ich jetzt nicht näher begründen bzw. begündet es sich schon anhand der Formulierung.  Guten Absatz!


----------



## SpeCnaZ (28. Juli 2014)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> aus für uns nicht nachvollziehbaren Gründen aber nicht so gut verkauft wie sogar teurere Nvidia-bestückte PCs.



Müsst ihr morgen nicht zur Arbeit ?

Das weißt jeder, Nvidia ist geil hat Shadowplay und PhysX - AMD ist billiger Schrott, frisst nur Strom und hat ständig Treiberproblemw


----------



## Master451 (28. Juli 2014)

Super Kommentar, hoffentlich wird es so für alle klarer.
Ich finde die Wertungen allerdings dennoch sinnvoll, weil es doch einen groben Anhaltspunkt gibt, ob z.B. die Grafikkarte kompletter Käse oder doch einigermaßen gut ist. Wenn dann viele Karten ähnlich gut platziert sind, dann kann man ja untereinander vergleichen und die Karte aussuchen, die am besten zu den persönlichen Bedürfnissen passt. Ob jemand jetzt die 3 FPS braucht, oder leise Kühlung, das muss jeder selbst entscheiden. Dank Abo hab ich ja alle Hefte und kann da den Test und teilw. auch die  Kommentare der Redakteure zur jeweiligen Hardware nachlesen, falls wirklich ein Kauf ansteht.
Ich finde, die Gewichtung ist gut gelöst im großen und ganzen, wobei ich 60% Leistung bei Mainboards nicht ganz nachvollziehen kann.

Geht die Preis-Leistung bei euch eigentlich in die Wertung rein? Einerseits wäre das zwar logisch, zumindest bei ähnlicher Hardware (gleicher Grafikchipsatz etc.), andererseits wäre das vermutlich n riesen Aufwand, die Wertung die ganze Zeit an die aktuelle Preislage anzupassen.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (28. Juli 2014)

D0pefish schrieb:


> Ich lese immer alle Tests die ich finden kann bis ich einen Durchschnitt ermitteln kann. Ihr gehört fast immer dazu. Beim informieren über SSD's haben 5 Tests unterschiedliche Idle-Verbrauchswerte für das gleiche Produkt im +- 4W-Bereich ermittelt. Nur mal so als Beispiel.


Mehr als 2 Watt Im Idle hab ich schon ewig lang nicht mehr gesehen. Was sind das für Tests?


----------



## Sam (28. Juli 2014)

Es gibt bei euch neben den Testsieger auch noch den Preis/Leistungs Award, den finde ich besonders interessant wenn ich mir was neues kaufen will.
So könnte man auch noch weitere Awards machen:
Flüsterleise
Energieeffizient
Beste Leistung

Sowas würde natürlich nur der schnelleren Übersicht dienen da man sowas auch meist aus den +/- und dem Text rauslesen kann.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (28. Juli 2014)

Einen (selten genutzten) Energiesparer haben wir auch.


----------



## DieLutteR (28. Juli 2014)

Beim Lesen der Kolumne hab ich mich gleich wieder an den Kauf meiner Gigabyte R9 290 Windforce OC erinnert:
Ursprünglich wollte ich die Sapphire Toxic haben - der Liefertermin wurde jedoch 3mal hintereinander verschoben und dann habe ich mich an einen anderen Händler gewandt und dort billig die Gigabyte erstehen können.
Ich war zunächst skeptisch, da der Windforce-Kühler, laut Tests, sehr laut sein sollte. Auch PCGH hat dem Lüfter der R9 290X bei max. Last mit ca. 8 Sone gemessen.
Ich selber höre zwar den Lüfter, dieser ist aber jenseits von 8 Sone.
Auf Nachfrage meinerseits hat Raff ja nochmal explizit daraufhingewiesen, dass es sich hier um absolute Vollast im Ubermode handelte (zudem ja noch eine 290X und keine 290).

Meine eigene, subjektive Furmark-Messung hat dann übrigens folgendes ergeben (Ja...ich bin mit meinen Antworten nur ein paar Monate im Verzug ):



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Und, was kam heraus?
> ...
> MfG,
> Raff


 
Doch sehr leise, da der Lüfter auf 52% festgesetzt ist 
Nein im Ernst: Wenn die Lüftersteuerung automatisch reguliert wird und der Furmark die Karte schön aufheizt, dann brüllt sie gut vor sich hin. Da dies aber in Realität nie zutrifft:

Ja...laut Test ist sie laut und das kann sie auch sein, aber:
Durchgelesen, nachgedacht und rumgeschraubt verhilft mir zu einem (Achtung, Marketing-Sprech) noch intensiverem Spielerlebnis mit der nächsten Generation an Grafikkarten, welche keine Kompromisse im Bereich Leistung eingeht ... ja ... dafür aber bei der Lautstärke 

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn:

Diese Art sich zu äußern, auf die Community einzugehen und dann auch noch teils freche / vorlaute Beiträge zu kommentieren und ruhig zu bleiben verdient von mir immer wieder größten Respekt 
Super Beitrag, super Heft - Danke!


----------



## Placebo (28. Juli 2014)

Schöner Artikel 

Zu dieser Frage: 





			
				PCGH schrieb:
			
		

> Kann man die Qualität eines Spiels überhaupt mit einer Zahl ausdrücken?


Ein Spiel muss Spaß machen, egal in welcher Form. Es kann spannend, technisch/ästhetisch beeindruckend sein, herausfordernd, Skinner-Box-Missbrauchend usw. Der Spieler muss einen Grund haben, es zu Ende zu spielen und sich nicht über den Kauf zu ärgern. Dass man das in eine Zahl stecken kann, habe ich schon öfter angezweifelt. Als bestes Beispiel kann man hier die Grafik von Indie-Games nehmen. Technisch habe dort fast alle eigentlich eine glatte sechs verdient, Spaß machen sie trotzdem. Oder auch Dwarf Fortress: Angeblich ein göttliches Spiel aber der Einstieg ist wegen der hohen Komplexität eine fast unüberwindbare Hürde. Kennt ihr jemanden, der es spielt? Ich auch nicht.


----------



## ACDSee (28. Juli 2014)

Der Artikel hier zeigt einfach nur die Realität auf. Man hat ein Bewertungssystem, dieses passt aber nicht zu 100% für jeden. Ich persönlich nutze die Testtabellen eigendlich nur, um die für mich relavanten Daten herauszulesen. Man kann ja als Privatmensch nicht je Grafikkarte, jedes Gehäuse und jedes Mainboard genau kennen. Die Reihenfolge der Platzierungen hat mich noch nie interessiert. Ein Test kann nur die Leistung und Ausstattung der Textexemplare berücksichtigen. Mit anderen Eigenschaften ist es schwierig. Preise sind variabel. Der eine empfindet 0,5 Sone im Idle ok, den anderen macht das wahnsinnig. Auch setzt jeder Mensch andere Schwerpunkte. Man kommt einfach nicht drumherum sich eine eigene Meinung zu bilden.

Bestes Beispiel sind für mich Mainboards:
Beim Mainbord ist mir die Lüftersteuerung egal. Ich hab eine externe. Die verbaute brauche ich nicht. Beim CPU-Kühler sind mir +/- 300 UPM oder +/- 5°, OC-Eigenschaften bei Permafrost und ob es 2 oder 4 PCIE x16er-Slots hat auch herzlich egal. Ebenso der Sound (hab nen Fiio). Ein USB-Anschluss mehr wäre für mich dagegen ein Kaufgrund. Dass alle Eigenschaften in eine objektive Wertung einfließen müssen sollte jedem klar sein. Dass es sich beim Testsieger um ein gutes Produkt handelt bezweifle ich nicht. Trotzdem kaufe ich kein Mainboard für 250 Euro, wenn meine persönlichen, recht niedrigen Anforderungen auch eins für 80 Euro erfüllt, auch wenn es nur auf Platz 5 oder 10 landet.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (28. Juli 2014)

Placebo schrieb:


> Zu dieser Frage: Ein Spiel muss Spaß machen, egal in welcher Form. Es kann spannend, technisch/ästhetisch beeindruckend sein, herausfordernd, Skinner-Box-Missbrauchend usw. Der Spieler muss einen Grund haben, es zu Ende zu spielen und sich nicht über den Kauf zu ärgern. Dass man das in  eine Zahl stecken kann, habe ich schon öfter angezweifelt.


Beim Schreiben des zitierten Satzes habe ich mich noch dazu entschieden das Wort "Spielspaß" rauszustreichen, weil "Spaß" meines Erachtens zu kurz greift. Ich kann mich zum Beispiel beim besten Willen nicht daran erinnern, bei einem Amnesia - The Dark Descent jemals Spaß gehabt zu haben, schätze den Titel aber sehr hoch ein. Auch ein Papers, Please verbinde ich nicht mit Spaß. Allerdings fand ich es sehr aufschlussreich, wie schnell man für das eigene Auskommen/das Überleben der Familie fragwürdige Entscheidungen trifft und aufgrund der Routinearbeiten unter Zeitdruck einen Tunnelblick entwickelt. Spaß ist also nur ein Aspekt; im Endeffekt kommt es wohl darauf an, ob man eine Tätigkeit als _bereichernd_ empfindet. In dem Zusammenhang wird bei Diskussionen über Spiele-Wertungen dann oft die Parallele zu Filmen oder Büchern (und dazugehörigen Rezensionen) gezogen, wobei diesen Medien wiederum das interaktive Element fehlt, was nach landläufiger Meinung handwerklich funktionieren muss. 

Leider oft vergessen wird, dass man kein Spiel, sondern ein Produkt erwirbt. Dieser Umstand beeinflusst zum Beispiel meine Kaufentscheidung wesentlich. Als Käufer erwerbe ich nämlich auch externe Faktoren wie etwa Abhängigkeiten von Servern, Distributions- und DRM-Systemen mit, die zum Nutzen der Software auch noch das Akzeptieren stetig wechselnder AGBs erfordern. Das spielt bei Bewertungen üblicherweise überhaupt keine Rolle. Nur mal angenommen, es gäbe ein extrem gelungenes Spiel das in jeder Hinsicht exzellent ist, aber (aus welchen Gründen auch immer) eine durchgehende Verbindung zum Server des Publishers benötigt, die ausschließlich Montag bis Freitag von 2 bis 5 Uhr nachts funktioniert. Da kommt von der 95-%-Wertung für das Spiel beim Endkunden auf das Produkt bezogen 0 % an. Ähnliches gilt für die Hardware-Anforderungen: Das fiktive exzellente Spiel, das zwingend ein System mit drei Grafikkarten, 32 GiByte RAM und Oculus Rift erfordert, ist weiterhin ein exzellentes Spiel, aber ein für die ganz große Menge der PC-Besitzer nicht einsetzbares Produkt.


----------



## Erok (30. Juli 2014)

Sehr schöner und interessant zu lesender Artikel. Danke dafür 



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Meine Rede, Kollege.  Es ist eminent, beim Lesen eines Tests auf die individuellen Stärken und Schwächen der Produkts zu schauen. Bezogen auf PCGH-Grafikkarten-Tests kam es schon vor, dass ich den "Testsieger" (das ist das Produkt mit der besten Wertung im Feld) nicht frei von Bauchschmerz empfehlen konnte, während hintere Plätze manchmal besser sind. Das liegt daran, dass die Leistung, welche sich durch hohe werkseitige Übertaktung verbessern lässt, zu größeren Teilen gewichtet wird als die Lautstärke als Teil der Eigenschaften. Ist ein Produkt also super schnell, aber auch super laut, ist es trotzdem weit vorn (es sei denn, die Lautstärke ist völlig weltfremd), doch kann es sein, dass Platz 2 mit fünf Prozent weniger Leistung, aber halber Lautstärke der eigentliche "Testsieger" ist, weil es das ausgewogenere Produkt ist. Das Thema Gewichtung kommt PCGH-intern immer wieder auf, doch gibt es nicht "die Wahrheit" – man sollte als Leser immer auf die Unterpunkte schauen, welche wir präzise und nach besten Wissen und Gewissen ermitteln/werten.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff



Hier könnte man die Raff`s-Top-Empfehlung einführen, wodurch sich die "Gewichtung" dann unangetastet weiter aufrecht erhalten lässt 

Aber ich hör sie dann schon schreien, die Fan-Boy-Lager  Raff der alte "Grüne Sack" 

Greetz Erok


----------



## PCGH_Raff (30. Juli 2014)

Erok schrieb:


> Aber ich hör sie dann schon schreien, die Fan-Boy-Lager  Raff der alte "Grüne Sack"


 
Für diese Behauptung gibt es keine Faktenbasis (ich weiß, dass du es nicht meinst, wollte es nur gesagt haben).

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Olstyle (30. Juli 2014)

ACDSee schrieb:


> Bestes Beispiel sind für mich Mainboards:
> Beim Mainbord ist mir die Lüftersteuerung egal. Ich hab eine externe. Die verbaute brauche ich nicht. Beim CPU-Kühler sind mir +/- 300 UPM oder +/- 5°, OC-Eigenschaften bei Permafrost und ob es 2 oder 4 PCIE x16er-Slots hat auch herzlich egal. Ebenso der Sound (hab nen Fiio). Ein USB-Anschluss mehr wäre für mich dagegen ein Kaufgrund. Dass alle Eigenschaften in eine objektive Wertung einfließen müssen sollte jedem klar sein. Dass es sich beim Testsieger um ein gutes Produkt handelt bezweifle ich nicht. Trotzdem kaufe ich kein Mainboard für 250 Euro, wenn meine persönlichen, recht niedrigen Anforderungen auch eins für 80 Euro erfüllt, auch wenn es nur auf Platz 5 oder 10 landet.


Da geht es mir ähnlich. Gerade Mainboards sind mittlerweile auf einem so hohen Standard angekommen, dass ich in der Regel rein nach Preis kaufe. Selbst die schlechtesten Boards reichen für moderates OC, die Standard Anschlüsse kommen bei allen Boatds vom gleichen Chip und Onboardsound kann man so oder so in der Pfeife rauchen...


----------



## OdlG (30. Juli 2014)

Also der Artikel ist sehr schön geschrieben. Ich bin aber noch positiver vom Kommentarbereich überrascht. So viele gute Beiträge und das zum Teil auch noch von der halben Redaktion, das sieht man selten  Ich denke, dass die wichtigen Fakten hier schon genannt wurden


----------



## Kusanar (30. Juli 2014)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Das weißt jeder, Nvidia ist geil hat Shadowplay und PhysX - AMD ist billiger Schrott, frisst nur Strom und hat ständig Treiberproblemw


 
Genau wegen so Leuten wie dir verkauft PCGH-X keine Komplett-PCs mit AMD-Karten mehr, alles klar 


BTT: Mir gefällt der Kommentar. Schön das jemand das Sieger-Gold auch mal unter anderem Licht sieht.


----------



## ich111 (31. Juli 2014)

Bestes Beispiel Mainboardtests: 30 Zusatzcontroller machen ein Board nicht besser. Was nutzen 10 Sata Ports wenn maximal 4 Stück genutzt werden.

@Redaktion: Ich würde mir wünschen, dass ihr die Boards zerlegt (Kühlkörper ab...) und schaut was für Spannungswandler, Spulen, Controller... verbaut werden
Auch bei der Bewertung würde ich eine niedrig angesetze Grenze an Ports definieren (z.B. 6 Sata 6GB/s Ports, 6 USB 3...) und wenn ein Board mehr Ports bietet diese nur im Text erwähnen


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (31. Juli 2014)

ich111 schrieb:


> @Redaktion: Ich würde mir wünschen, dass ihr die Boards zerlegt (Kühlkörper ab...) und schaut was für Spannungswandler, Spulen, Controller... verbaut werden
> Auch bei der Bewertung würde ich eine niedrig angesetze Grenze an Ports definieren (z.B. 6 Sata 6GB/s Ports, 6 USB 3...) und wenn ein Board mehr Ports bietet diese nur im Text erwähnen



Es könnten so spaßige Situationen entstehen: Zwei Boards, die dieselbe Ausstattungsnote bekommen und bis auf die Anzahl der SATA-Ports in der Testtabelle identisch aussehen. Nun fragt aber der Leser zu Recht: Bei dem einen stehen doch 735 SATA-Ports, bei dem anderen nur vier. Warum kriegen die dieselbe Note.

Wie ich oben schon schrieb: Harte, nachvollziehbare Wertungen erfordern echt viel Arbeit. Dazu kommt ja noch der Index, welcher regelmäßig mit frischen Treibern bestückt werden will usw. usf.  Verzichtet man darauf, hat man wesentlich mehr Zeit für andere Dinge: Man macht zwar auch Benchmarks, aber eben nur soviele wie grad nötig und muss nicht zwangsweise einen festgesteckten Parcours abklappern, bei dem man außerdem von Dingen wie Steam-, Origin- und Uplay-Verfügbarkeit abhängig ist (ihr glaubt nicht, wie oft wir hier keine Verbindung bekommen - auch wenn gerade alle anderen Dienste und der Rest des Internets problemlos funktionieren).


----------

